# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Ebro >  El PR+ reclama explicaciones por el «abandono» en la construcción de la presa de Terroba

## sergi1907

El Partido Riojano exigió ayer explicaciones al Gobierno de La Rioja por el «abandono» en la construcción de la presa de Terroba, una actuación «necesaria para el Camero Viejo, la consolidación de regadíos en el valle del Leza y una garantía de agua para muchos municipios».


Estructuras de la presa. :: j.r.

El diputado regionalista, Rubén Gil Trincado, aseguró que «desde hace alrededor de tres semanas no hay nadie trabajando allí». «Han desaparecido las máquinas y los operarios» que, según sus datos, «están en desempleo». Gil Trincado afirmó que «es evidente que alguien ha tomado la decisión de parar esta presa», lo que consideró que supone una «responsabilidad de los Gobiernos central y, fundamentalmente, regional».

Recordó que los trabajos de esta infraestructura hidráulica contaban con un presupuesto superior a los 18 millones de euros y comenzaron en el 2008 con un plazo de ejecución de 30 meses. Con ello tendrían que haber concluido a finales del 2010, horizonte que no se ha cumplido.

Así, indicó que «los diputados del PR+ hemos preguntado dieciséis veces en el Parlamento por la ejecución de las obras, el dinero gastado y comprometido y el desarrollo de las mismas; pero desde el PP, Gobierno de La Rioja y Delegación de Gobierno se han negado a contestar».

Gil Trincado reclamó a Pedro Sanz que «dé explicaciones de por qué se han abandonado los trabajos», al tiempo que remarcó que fue el propio presidente del Ejecutivo regional quien en el 2012 urgió a que «se finalizase la presa» por las «posibilidades turísticas» que brinda al Camero Viejo. «No sabemos si este abandono tiene algo que ver con que el alcalde de Terroba, del PR+, vuelva a ganar las elecciones del 24M en la localidad», apostilló. Gil Trincado criticó también que no se haya adjudicado el desvío de la LR-250 a su paso por el embalse.

http://www.larioja.com/la-rioja/2015...3003648-v.html

----------

titobcn (08-may-2015)

----------

